# anyone heard of the Joint Communications Unit (US) ?



## MC (22 Nov 2005)

if so .. could you please share some information with me, either here or at the foreign military forum (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36673.0.html) ? 

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all those who replied with tips in the thread I made about being airborne and in sigs a few months ago. I'll try to stay as focused as I can on my objective and work hard to make it happen (which apparently means bugging people about it as often as I can, without being too much of a nuissance, haha). 

thanks,

MC


----------

